# New member! Looking to buy my first board



## rubentsirunyan (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello from Armenia!

Last year was my first season of snowboarding. I learned the basic stuff (no carving yet) and I feel confident on all the black hills of my local mountain, sometimes went offroad into some powder and sometimes some shallow trees.

So this year I want to finally get a board. I think I need an all-mountain board that can handle the powder (this seems to be what I enjoyed most) and be just enough to learn some basic freestyle things (there is no park here, just a couple of small trampolines). So I am looking at boards that are rocker/camber/rocker type, medium stiffness, and a directional twin shape (maybe a true twin).
So a couple of options that I found under 400$ are:

Salomon Sight 2022
Rome Warden 2022
Rossignol Templar 2021
Yes Basic 2022
Which one would you recommend, or what other boards I can check out at this price point?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

From your list I’d go with the basic or warden. The others are pretty soft beginner boards and won’t meet your goal of. Progressing


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

+ 1 on the Warden. I've heard good things.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

rubentsirunyan said:


> Hello from Armenia!
> 
> Last year was my first season of snowboarding. I learned the basic stuff (no carving yet) and I feel confident on all the black hills of my local mountain, sometimes went offroad into some powder and sometimes some shallow trees.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

_Help me understand: _

You have not started carving yet, but have ridden black diamond terrain, powder, and trees? 
And you already have a preference for what type of snowboard you want?


----------



## rubentsirunyan (Dec 23, 2021)

mjayvee said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> _Help me understand: _
> 
> ...


Maybe our system of colors is a bit different, I saw green/red/black or blue/red/black here (and in some maps, some hills are marked as black but they are red in the others) so I am not sure if our black hills are the same as your black diamonds, but on the steepest one, I was going almost perpendicular to the hill on one edge, then quickly changing edges and going to the other side of the hill. And if it was becoming challenging I was just going down with a falling leaf on my heel edge. So far I learned everything from youtube and friends (who are also not experts). Maybe if I had a personal trainer they wouldn't have let me even near that black hills lol.

I wouldn't say I have ridden powder and trees though. I would rather say I managed to not fall for some time in the powder. 

My preference for the type of board comes from researching in the Internet, not my personal experience.


----------

